# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ::}{ راح الغالي }{::

## القلب المرح

*أبكي على حالي* 
*أبكي وكلي حزن وهموم بصدري*  
*راح من ملك قلبي*  
*راح وتركني أعاني في وحدتي*  
*أصيح وأندب عالخدين وينه الغالي*  
*دمعتي تتجارى عالخدين من يمسح دمعتي*  
*خايف على نفسي من بعد هاليوم أطيح مشلول من حزني*  
*شكثر أوصف تعبي وحزني وهمي وكئابتي*  
*يالله اليوم نبكي ونوح وبكره نفرح ونعيش الحياة بحلوها وبمرها*  
*وهم الأمس بفقد الغالي ماننساه وهذا حكم القدر*  
*اللي فرقنا عن أغلى الأحباب*  
*و من بعد هالهم ماظن فيه هم أكبر منه*  
*ودي أكمل هالحياة بسعادة بإيماني وبصبري*  
*وأحمد الله على كل شئ* 
*بقلم " القلب المرح"* 
*تحياتي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*راح الغالي ..*
*راح .. وتركني بدنيا غداره ..*
*راح .. وصفيت لحالي بعالم الاحزان ..*
*راح .. وخلاني كالطير مكسور الجناح ..*



*.. القلب المرح ..*
*قلمك تألق وأبدع فى نظم حروفه ..*
*كلماتك جميله ولكنها تحوي الحزن والألم لفقدان من تحب وتعز ..* 
*ولكن ما زادها جمالاً هو جمال روحك بالإيمان والصبر..*
*تسلم يمناك لما خطته من حروف عطره ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..*
*دمت ودام نبض قلمك ..*
*موفق لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بين طيور الحب أفتقدك*
*رحلت ولن تعود لحبك*
*سأصبر حتى يحين أجلي وألتقي بك*


*يعطيك الله العافيه اخت دمعه حزن ع الحظور المتألق*
*لا عدمنا تواجدك الدائم بين صفحات خواطري*
*والحمد لله من لم يتحلى بالايمان والصبر لن يرتاح*
*والحمد لله بهذا الشئ نكون على راحه ابديه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## ام باسم

كلمات تصب في جراح الزمن فتشفى به هذه الجراح
مشكور اخوي غلى البوح الرائع 
لاعدمناك

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذه  هي الجروح تسمتر ايام قليلة فتشفى لايام طويلة*
*اشكر على تواجدك اللطيف في صفحتي المتواضعه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه ام باسم*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*راح الحبيـب وطــول علـي يـوم
وانـا ببعـده ما ذقـت طعـم النـوم
احبـكـ واتمنـاكـ وربـي دووم
ونظـرة منـك يالغالـي عـذاب يـدوم*


* اخي القلب المرح ما أجمل التفائـل بين حروفك ومقلتيـك*
*واصل فالإنسان يتطور ويتألق دائمـاً* 
*دمـتـ* 
*لك تحياتي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*راح من ملك قلبي دوم*
*ومانسى ذكري في النوم*
*تركني ع الحزن واللوم*
*وأنا راضي بحكم القدر اليوم*

*الاخت الكريمة فاطمية المكارم*
*أشكر لك تواجدك الدائم واشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*ولا احرمنا الله من وصالك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## محمد

*أبكي على حالي* 
*أبكي وكلي حزن وهموم بصدري*  

*راح من ملك قلبي*  

*راح وتركني أعاني في وحدتي*  

*أصيح وأندب عالخدين وينه الغالي*  
*اخي القلب المرح*
وألم عميق في خاطرتك الهادئة الحروف  
الصاخبة بالألم ..  
وترحلين بنا في بحر من الدموع  
على الفراق المرير ... 
وتعلنين الرحيل . 
ما بال عالم المحبين... 
بات له الرحيل عنوان  
والهجر خاتمة ... 
: لك كل التحية على ما خطه يراعك  
ودمت بكل خير

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه اخي العزيز محمد*
*تواجد رائع دائما منك ووقفه جميلة منك هنا* 
*اشكرك لقرائتك وتمعنك لكلماتي*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عسى في غيبتي ترتاح
وعسى الايام تضحك لك

تهنى وعيش بالافراح
دعائي كل ما أملك

وقصة حب كلها جراح
تموت من الالم .. تهلك

ولابيديني شي وراح
تصدقني لو أحلف لك 

عسى تعيش العمرمرتاح
وعسى الايام تضحك لك .



الــمـرح ..

يعانق البعض أبجديات الغياب مجبرين

كما تعانق عيون السهارى النجوم

سلم مدادك ..
ودمت.

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي القلب المرح*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*والله يزيد ايمانك ويخليك وتظل على طول متفائل* 

*تحياتي لك*

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## MOONY

الله كلمات على الوتر الحزين لها وقعا في القلوب يعطيك العافيه  تحياتي لك

----------


## محبه

خايف على نفسي من بعد هاليوم اطيح مشلول من حزني روعه  حزينه جدا

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

أبكي وهل بكائي سيجدو
فقدتك ومن فقدي للك تعب قلبي
تعبت انتضر واتامل مجيئك
احببتك وعزيتك وتروح
آه علغالي
تعبت وأترجي رجوعك
سلمت يمناك اخي القلب المرح علخاطرة الروعه..

----------


## اسير الخيال

كلماتك رائعة وجميلة ومميزة

سلمت يمنك وقلبك اخي القلب المرح من كل هم وحزن


تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الله يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم القلب المرح_ 
_ما أجمل مرحك وتفاؤلك_ 
_ورقة كلماتك وعذوبتها_
_وما أحلى عفويتها وسلاستها_
_فسلمت يمناك وسلم عمرك وقلبك من كل ألم_
_تمنياتي لك_
_بالتوفيق دائم وابدا_
_أختك_
_عيون لاتنام_

----------


## القلب المرح

*عيش أيامك  بالافراح
وراح تلقى من يسعدك..*
*أنا مالي غير النواح
وعقلي ماينسى رسمك..*
*حبنا أبد ماراح
بقى في القلب يذكرك..*
*إنت عطري الفواح
ياللي مثل الورود والياسمين ريحك..*
*الدنيا أبد ماتبكيني لسبب اللي راح
راح أظل على ذكر ربي دايم وينسيني بعدك..*
*شمعه تحترق
يعطيك الله العافيه على حظورك المتألق
وعلى اضافتك الجميلة التي امتزجت الخيال 
وجعلتني اكتب ماتساويها من الكلمات
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يعافيك ويقويك اخت ام محمد*
*وان شاء الله جميعنا الله يزيدنا من الايمان وطاعة الرحمن* 
*وماينعدم تفاؤلنا ان شاء الله حتى نجلب لبعضنا الراحه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه ع الرد*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الروعه حظورك اخت محبه
يعطيك الله العافيه على تكرمك وتواجدك 
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أبكي ومالي لاأبكي
فقدت مالك حبي
تركني أعاني في حيرتي
إلى متى  أذرف دمعي
وأتعب قلبي
سأصبر حتى يحين موعدي
في لقاء أغلى أحبتي*
*الاخت الكريمة زهرة البنفسج
اشكرك على تواجدك الكريم وكلماتك البسيطه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الاخ اسير الخيال الجميل والرائع حظورك المميز بين صفحتي
والله يسلمك من كل شر ان شاء الله
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يعافيك عيون لاتنام
اشكرك على اطرائك الذي اخجلني
وتشجيعك الذي يساعد ع التطوير
الله يسلمك اختي
يعطيك الله العافيه ع الحظور المتألق
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## فرح

اخي القلب المرح 
تسلم يدينك ع الكلماات والاسلوب الرااائع 
ابدعت وتقف حروفي عاجزه عن وصف جمال كلماااتك 
تمنيااتي لك بالتوفيق والسعاده 
  فــــــــــرح

----------


## القلب المرح

*الاخت فرح*
*اشكرك على اطرائك الجميل*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الاخت Moony اعتذر لك لم انتبه لردك في البداية* 
*اشكرك على حسن حظورك الرائع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## ونـ ـة خفوق

*كلمااات في غاية الروعة والشفافية تدخل القلب وتؤثر فيه*
*سلمت اخي الغالي القلب المرح*
*الله لايحرمنا منك ولامن خواطرك*


*ونـ ـة خفوق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تسلم لي والله اخويي ونة خفوق*
*اشكرك على تواجدك الكريم واطرائك المشجع*
*بارك الله فيك*
*وتقبل مني اجمل تحياتي ..*

----------


## إيلاف

*كنا سوية .. يدا بيد .. نعيش هذه الحياه ..
بحلوها ومرها .. بلحظات حزنها وفرحها ..
كنا نختلف لنرضى لكن خلافتنا تقوي من علاقتنا الرائعة ..
كنا محور أحاديث من حولنا ..
لكن في غمضة عين ..
اختفى من حياتي .. أغلى البشر ..
تركني وحدي أعاني آلامي وأصادق السهر ..
ذهب بعيدا عن عالمي .. دون ان يلتفت لي او يطيل النظر ..
وكأني لم أكن يوما أميرة في عالمه أو طبيية لجروح القدر ..
تركني ورحل .. ليجعلني بفراقه من بقايا البشر ..
بعثرني بعده .. عذبني فراقه .. وأجبر دموعي أن تغادر المحجر ..
لا أمتلك سوى أن أطلب بدعائي من رب البشر ..
أن يلهمني صبرا أقوى به على قساوة القدر ..*
*...*
*القلب المرح ..
ليس غريبا عليك وعلى قلمك المتميز هذه الحروف وهذه التعابير الجميلة ..
بالرغم من ألم الفراق والرحيل المتمثلة في كلماتك الا ان بصيص الأمل اعتلا نهاية حروفك ..
لا أمتلك من الكلمات أكثر من الشكر لك على هذا البوح ..
أتمنى لك التوفيق .. وبانتظار جديدك ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

لماذا  احباب قلوبنا يتركونا في وسط الطريق ...

فيتركونا بحيرة لا نستطيع الرجوع للخلف لأننا سنخسر ذكرياتنا معهم ..

ولا نستطيع التقدم ..فبدونهم لانملك الزاد الذي كانوا يمدونا به ...

لكن ...مؤلم وجميل  بأن نواصل الطريق ونكمل المسير لنصل الى ماكانت قلوبهم تود إيصالنا له ...

فربما تكون ارواحهم معنا او نشعر بوجودهم ونتخيل طيفهم الغالي ..

هذه هي الحياة ...وهذا هم الاحباب ...




القلب المرح :

سطورك ليس بغريب عليها روح الجمال...

ولايكفيها كلمات  الروعه ..فهي تحمل بمكنونها ابداع راقي ...خاصة عندما توجتها بسمو التفاؤل ...

سلمت يديك

----------


## همسات وله

تروح وتبقى احزانك في قلبي 
تروح وتبعد ويبقى حبك وحبي 
تروح وتغيب والامل في قربك عندي 
احبك لو تروح وتبقي في انتظارك حنايا الروح 
احبك يا حبيب ابعيد هناك 
احبك يا حبيب ولا اقدر اعيش بلياك 

يسلمووووووووو
اخي القلب المرح عالبوح المميز 
كلمات رسمتها ريشة فنان 

الله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## القلب المرح

*عشنا هذه الدنيا بكل مافيها..
تحزننا بحزنها وتفرحنا لفرحها..
كنا سويا لانفارق بعضنا..
وكلن من الناس يناظرنا..
في بالهم كيف ماذا تسمى علاقتنا..
هل هي الحب الوافي .. ام هي الصداقة المخلصه؟
فجأه اختفت تلك الايام بمرور ضروف  قاسيه..
أسهر انا ليلي والقلب محتار..
دمعي عالخدين جاري واقول هذي هي الاقدار..
تعشينا على ماهي تختار..
آآه من حكم القدر  ومن فرقاك .. 
والله يصبرني على فرقاك ليوم الدين
ياصاحب القلب الحنين..
يازارع الوفا في الحب القديم..*
*الاخت الكريمة إيلاف أشكرك على اضافتك وعلى تواجدك الراقي بين اسطري
واتمنى بان لايقل ايماني وصبري حتى تفاؤلي وارضى دائما بالقدر
وهذه الحياة نعيش فيها تعذبنا وتسعدنا وكانها تلعب بنا
لكننا نحاول ان نلعب بها ونبعد الحزن ونقول هذا حكم القدر 
يعطيك الله العافيه 
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أحبتنا يغيبون عنا لظروفهم واحباب يغيبون عنا للملل منا*
*وكيف يملون منا ونحن احبابهم ؟؟ أجار الزمن علينا وعليهم ؟* 
*وأصبحنا في صفحات الماضي نُذكر .. ونسينا الحاظر معاً!!*
*حياتنا بدونهم ليس لها طعماً هم من ملكو قلوبنا وعقلنا..*
*وغيابهم كم يصعب علينا .. ونسيانهم مستحيلٌ فينا...*
*هذه الحياة لها الف طريق وطريق .. ولانعلم اين هو الطريق الابدي..*
*طريق بعد الاحبه ام طريق النسيان والهجران .. ام طريق الاقدار*
*وانا سوف أسلك طريق الاقدار* 
*تحياتي لك أيتها الاقدار وشكرا على ماجازيتيني به بفراق الاحبه* 

*الاخت أمل الظهور تواجدك اسعدني وبدايتك رهيبه وجميلة* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ولا احرمنا من مثل تواجدك القدير*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تروح وتتكرني أعاني..
قلبي ماينساك ياكل الاماني..
حبك سكن وسط الروح يكياني..
وفي قربك أنا أنتظر ياغلاتي..
والامل في قربك دايم يالحناني..
وسلامي لك  سلامي ياحياتي..*

*الاخت الكريمه همسات وله اشكرك على اضافتك البسيطه وعلى تواجدك 
الرائع
بارك الله فيك
ولا احرمنا الله من تواصلك
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## hope

تسلم ايـدك على الكلمات الرائـعه 

يعطيك الــعافية ..

تحياتي
حور

----------


## اسير الهوى

*ودي أكمل هالحياة بسعادة بإيماني وبصبري* 


*وأحمد الله على كل شئ*

*كم هو جميل رسمك عزيزي لافكارك ووحدتك وكيف ستمضيها لانه من الصعب ان يفكر الانسان بانه قد فقد عزيز وانه لن يراه مرة اخرى وهذه المواقف لربما تصيب الجنون ولكن ماأعظم القلب حين يتحلا بالايمان والصبر..*
*اشكرك اخي ياقلبنا المرح واتمنى ان ارى ضحكتك في المرات القادمة..*
*موفق اخي..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الاخت الكريمة حور العين*
*الله يسلمك ويعافيك*
*واشكر لك هذا التواجد الكريم*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اخي العزيز ياسر علي اشكر لك تعقيبك المميز*
*وهذه هي الحياة حتى وان مررنا في حزن وضاق علينا صدرنا*
*فلنوسعه بالايمان والصبر * 
*يعطيك الله العافيه ع الحظور الراقي*
*ولا احرمنا الله من تواجدك* 
*ولك ضحكاتي الدائمة عزيزي << دعاية سنسوداين كمان*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## Princess

راح الغالي
راح ولكن بالقلب له صروح
راح الغالي
راح ولكن ظله معي وين ما اروح
راح الغالي
راح ولكن صمتي يشهق بإسمه ويا البوح
راح الغالي
راح ومن غيابه القلب ينزف ومجروح

خيي القلب المرح
كلمات جميله جدا
من بعد الحزن العميق فيها
لمحت في نهايتها بارق امل
يعجبني بصيصه
دام ابداعك
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*راح الغالي
راح والقلب لاجل بُعده مذبوح
راح الغالي
راح ومابقى لي أحد يزيل هالجروح
راح الغالي
راح ويفتكر حبه راح يروح
راح الغالي
راح وذكره بقى في الروح*



*الاخت الكريمة اميرة المرح
اشكر لك طلتك الرائعه بين صفحتي
واشكر لك هذه الاضافه البسيطة 
يعطيك الله العافيه
ونتمنى بان لايزول الامل في الجميع
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## ِAmeer

راح الغالي وبقيت أنا وحالي


مشرفنا القلب المرح لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير
وفقك الله وأسعد قلبك بالسعادة

تقبل مروري
أخوك
أمير

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاشكر على واجب عزيزي*
*اشكرك لتواجدك القدير*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه اخي ameer*
*والله يسعد الجميع ان شاء الله*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------

